# Collecter toutes adresses mails d'une boite



## julian755 (19 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,
J'utilise une adresse e-mail depuis des années sans jamais avoir formé quelconque Carnet d'Adresses. Je souhaiterai aujourd'hui collecter tous les adresses électroniques présentes dans cette boite (réception, envoyés, corbeille...) pour former ma première base de données d'e-mails. 
Pour cela j'ai cherché pendant près d'une heure une méthode automatisée mais aucun résultat concret, j'utilise à ce jour l'application Mail native d'OS X et par moments le nouveau Airmail 2.

Ainsi, je serai reconnaissant envers toute personne qui saura m'aider!
Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2014)

déjà une GROSSE partie des fiches peut etre créee en allant dans " Mail/destinataires précédents"
tout selectionner , cliquer " ajouter à contacts"



il doit surement exister des scripts pour le reste

(donc ici  email recus mais auxquels tu n'as *PAS* répondu, d'ailleurs tu peux t'interroger sur l'utilité d'inclure dans ton carnet un  correspondant.... auquel tu n'as pas répondu )


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Novembre 2014)

Petite précision (sans vouloir t'offenser pascalformac, ), Mail/Menu Fenêtre/Destinataires précédents.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2014)

oui oui
mébon si en plus les utilisateurs ne lisent pas les manuels...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Novembre 2014)

Mais tout à fait entre nous, je ne me rappelle jamais où retrouver ces satanés destinataires précédents quand j'en ai besoin.


----------



## julian755 (19 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> déjà une GROSSE partie des fiches peut etre créee en allant dans " Mail/destinataires précédents"
> tout selectionner , cliquer " ajouter à contacts"



Pascalformac, je connais évidemment cette manipulation, mais elle ne collecte qu'une infime partie des adresses contenues dans une boite mail.
Quant à l'utilité de cette démarche, cela permet comme écrit précédemment de créer une base de donnée d'e-mails. Ceci à des fins commerciales.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2014)

sauf si tu as nettoyé 
ca contient TOUS les destinataires traités  via Mail

il existe aussi divers scripts ou utilitaires pour " extraire" une adresse email ( ou adresse + nom prenom si là)  d'un contenu pour ensuite en faire divers usages ( base de données,  liste dans un tableau ,  fichier texte, fiche de carnet etc etc)

exemple parmi d'autres
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/33645/mailfind

autre angle, en face
certains services email (le compte en ligne) ont de bonnes options de carnets avec selon les cas des options de traitement automatisé ou par lot intégré ou via script en sup
puis export dans un carnet (ici du mac)


----------



## aatt (22 Novembre 2014)

Même besoin, j'ai fait comme ça :

1) j'ai installé Thunderbird v24.2 que j'ai paramètré avec mon adresse mail à scanner

2) j'ai installé le plugin "Email Address Crawler - Kaosmos version 5.1.2"

3) j'ai laissé Thunderbirds télécharger tous les mails (c'est un peu long mais c'est lui qui bosse)

4) j'ai lancé le crawler (clic droit sur un dossier ou sur "tous les messages" si sous gmail) et demandé à ce qu'il extraie toutes les adresses mail - suivre le paramétrage qui est très complet et permet de répéter l'opération régulièrement.

5) céfé et cétop !!


----------

